# Would you take your kids to Skool in your Jim jams.



## Tashyboy (Jan 26, 2016)

Just reading on the BBC website that school on Darlington has banned parents from dropping there kids off whilst parents are dressed in there pyjamas. They said the final straw was when parents turned up at school for the parents evening and Christmas shows in there Jim jams.

What is that all about?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 26, 2016)

I think that back in the dim and distant past HiD might've done this but without ever getting out of the car and with an overcoat on - after all standards needed to be upheld


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2016)

How can a school "ban a parent dropping the child of at school based on what they are wearing" ?! How ridiculous can you get


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 26, 2016)

I know it was a different climate but you'd routinely see folks in jim jams and bare feet shopping in the NZ supermarkets , no doubt it was no different on the school run


----------



## Break90 (Jan 26, 2016)

No, that's just wrong. 

KFC drive-thru maybe, but not the school run, and certainly not parents evening or a school show.


----------



## Odvan (Jan 26, 2016)

Well I sleep butt naked.

That'd make the news....


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How can a school "ban a parent dropping the child of at school based on what they are wearing" ?! How ridiculous can you get
		
Click to expand...

Not just dropping them off but attending parents evenings and assemblies in their PJ's! Dropping off your kids in. Your PJ's while remaining in the car once in a blue moon is just about okay. Kids take a lead from their folks and I agree with the request to dress appropriately.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 26, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Well I sleep butt naked.

That'd make the news....
		
Click to expand...

Might do, butt I don't think it is banned. Yet.&#128536;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 26, 2016)

I saw that.....Darlington, not surprised as that is somewhere near the Northern Powerhouse.
However, I was surprised with the Dorset headmistress telling the parents off for sending their kids to school in an dirty and unkept manner.

Joking apart it is a pretty poor show.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2016)

A lot of onesies look like jim jams - and just as inappropriate for wearing when dropping off children at school - but after all what do expect in today's 'if I want to then I will' society where the thoughts and feelings of others take second place to the wishes and needs of the individual.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A lot of onesies look like jim jams - and just as inappropriate for wearing when dropping off children at school - but after all what do expect in today's 'if I want to then I will' society where the thoughts and feelings of others take second place to the wishes and needs of the individual.
		
Click to expand...

They are only driving their child to school for goodness sake 

I remember seeing ladies in dressing gowns in 80's popping to shops whilst also still having their hair in curlers.

Yes they should wear appropiate clothing when attending a school event but dropping a child off at school - why should it matter to anyone else if someone is driving in a onesie or their PJ's


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 26, 2016)

I've seen women walking to the Service Station for fags in their pyjama's, unfortunately it's the society we now live in


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 26, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A lot of onesies look like jim jams - and just as inappropriate for wearing when dropping off children at school - but after all what do expect in today's 'if I want to then I will' society where the thoughts and feelings of others take second place to the wishes and needs of the individual.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, deffo not setting a good example to your children or their schoolmates never mind the other parents. Shocking


----------



## Spartacus (Jan 26, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Just reading on the BBC website that school on Darlington has banned parents from dropping there kids off whilst parents are dressed in there pyjamas. They said the final straw was when parents turned up at school for the parents evening and Christmas shows in there Jim jams.

What is that all about?
		
Click to expand...

It's their not "there".

Maybe you should keep your pyjamas on for detention!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2016)

I was a bit lost and so thought I'd ask the way.  I went up to a house and a woman opened the door in her nightie.  I thought it an odd place to have a door.

(it's the way Chic Murray told em that makes it amusing I guess  )


----------



## Slab (Jan 27, 2016)

Ban the Jams!

Quite right too, personal standards are just dropping all the time

Seriously, adults leaving the house in their PJ's! Maybe to take the bin to the garden gate but any further and you're appearance is slovenly


----------



## freddielong (Jan 27, 2016)

And they wonder why the children grow up with no standards, these people shouldn't be allowed to have Children.


----------



## richy (Jan 27, 2016)

freddielong said:



			And they wonder why the children grow up with no standards, these people shouldn't be allowed to have Children.
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## freddielong (Jan 27, 2016)

richy said:



			Really?
		
Click to expand...

Going to concerts and parents evenings in your pajamas, it's pathetic.


----------



## richy (Jan 27, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Going to concerts and parents evenings in your pajamas, it's pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

They could still be fantastic parents


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Going to concerts and parents evenings in your pajamas, it's pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.   have some respect for yourself and get dressed. Its bone idleness.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2016)

I have often seen girls/women in the middle of the day at the local shop just wonder in with JP's on..... i'm never sure what to make of it TBH


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			I've seen women walking to the Service Station for fags in their pyjama's, unfortunately it's the society we now live in
		
Click to expand...

Only at your side of town &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 27, 2016)

richy said:



			They could still be fantastic parents
		
Click to expand...

I'll wager they aren't.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 27, 2016)

richy said:



			They could still be fantastic parents
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it, for starters they are probably ensuring that their kids will be ridiculed by their classmates.

We seem to be steadily falling into a type of Harry Enfield 'Slobs' society.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 27, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Agreed.   have some respect for yourself and get dressed. Its bone idleness.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  A really bad example to set to your children.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I have often seen girls/women in the middle of the day at the local shop just wonder in with JP's on..... i'm never sure what to make of it TBH
		
Click to expand...

Babyjams ?


----------



## Ethan (Jan 27, 2016)

Not something my wife or I would do but I think the school needs to realise that their right to pontificate on these matters ends at the school gate.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2016)

No,because I'm not a tramp.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 27, 2016)

At least they are taking their kids to school, better than some parents me thinks! Who gives a chuff what they are wearing?


----------



## Three (Jan 27, 2016)

Complete lack of self respect. 
Something to be ashamed of that it's even considered "ok"  in some circumstances.


----------



## richy (Jan 27, 2016)

Rooter said:



			At least they are taking their kids to school, better than some parents me thinks! Who gives a chuff what they are wearing?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 27, 2016)

Whatever happened to yummy mummys...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 27, 2016)

It's a pretty chavvy thing to do but hey ho, that's the sort of world we live in now. Falling standards.

How the school plans to enforce a ban though I have no idea!


----------



## freddielong (Jan 27, 2016)

IMHO Them being taken to school by parents wearing PJ'S is bad it's lazy and shows a lack o self respect, parents turning up at parents evenings etc in PJs is an absolute disgrace I really can't imagine a scenario where it would be ok.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2016)

The parents evening one is beyond ridiculous. 


A polite letter would not go a miss reminding parents that these kinds of actions bring down the reputation  of the school.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Babyjams ?
		
Click to expand...

 :rofl: HID has just told me they were actually called Babydoll PJs .


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 27, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			:rofl: HID has just told me they were actually called Babydoll PJs .
		
Click to expand...

Rab C Nesbitt   :rofl:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 27, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Just reading on the BBC website that school on Darlington has banned parents from dropping there kids off whilst parents are dressed in there pyjamas. They said the final straw was when parents turned up at school for the parents evening and Christmas shows in there Jim jams.

What is that all about?
		
Click to expand...

As ever a story taken out of context for a good headline. The head asked if they would stop dropping their kids off in PJs. That is different to a ban as as already noted, a school technically has no jurisdiction on that. Schools and heads in particular are under so much pressure nowadays to get the kids getting so many GCSEs or scores at KS2 etc etc.  Sometimes their livelihoods can depend on it and heads have been known to commit suicide on the basis of a bad ofsted inspection.  When in fact a lot of the time the attitude of the parents is just as big a factor in the achievement of a pupil as the competence of the teachers.

So I imagine this head, and the one in the story where a head asked parents to ensure their children came to school with clean clothes on and had had a wash, were heads getting very frustrated at the attitude of some of the parents. But you also have to take into account some parents do genuinely need professional help, you tend to find that severe SEN pupils have parents who are very similar.  So berating those parents won't do much good.


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 27, 2016)

freddielong said:



			IMHO Them being taken to school by parents wearing PJ'S is bad it's lazy and shows a lack o self respect, parents turning up at parents evenings etc in PJs is an absolute disgrace I really can't imagine a scenario where it would be ok.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this ^^^ -  we wonder why we have discipline issues in most schools? If the parent cant be arsed to get dressed to take you to school, what hope have schools got in trying to turn out rounded individuals


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			:rofl: HID has just told me they were actually called Babydoll PJs .
		
Click to expand...

had to look this up of course.... but no,  winceyettet Pajamas... but don't get you hopes up the ones Ive seen you would not want to see them in a babydoll nightie.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			had to look this up of course.... but no,  winceyettet Pajamas... but don't get you hopes up the ones Ive seen you would not want to see them in a babydoll nightie.
		
Click to expand...

Making me think a bit, I'm Sharing with Dave at our TOFS v Whippersnappers meet.:smirk:


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Making me think a bit, I'm Sharing with Dave at our TOFS v Whippersnappers meet.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

now you are getting the picture:rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 27, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Whatever happened to yummy mummys...
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the weight and size of the average mum I would say that you could be better off with the Yummy grannies


----------



## JustOne (Jan 27, 2016)

I'd go in my jimjams (although I don't own any), my missus does every now and then because she does shift work so literally gets 1hr in bed then drops the kids at school. I don't have an issue at all with 'Onesies' (sp?) as people wear them for the entire day so technically they are a fashion item and daywear. Just wish they did HIPPO ones for some of the flabbers you see at my kids school - women really DO go downhill after they've had kids!!!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2016)

Seriously how long does it take to put on a pair of jeans or tracksuit? 
Taking kids to school in PJ's is just lazy IMO. 
No wonder Jeremy Kyle is so popular.


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2016)

I think it's wrong and pure laziness & shows a total lack of self respect.
It's an awful example to set your kids.
No excuse.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2016)

I'd also ban some of the mothers from wearing leggings.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'd also ban some of the mothers from wearing leggings.
		
Click to expand...

some maybe but not all, seen some very nice looking young ladies in them while I'm out walking the dogs... woof woof!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			now you are getting the picture:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

In that case I'll wear my all in one long johns , with the flap sewn up.:rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2016)

On a positive note, it seems the letter may have had its desired effect. Today there is only one woman turned up today at school in her Jim jams. She was wearing them with a green parka and red Wellys. &#128514;


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 28, 2016)

Being from Darlo myself i can vouch this isnt just this one school where parents rock up to school in thier PJ's

Ive seen some stuff on FB about people belittling the area where the school is, but i live on opposite side (and often viewed as the more affluent) side of town and i can guarentee there's at least 1 mother every morning dropping thier sprogs off to school in PJ's. Does it happen in other towns?

IMO, i would never let myself or the mother of my children to do it. What does it teach them about daily hygiene? Roll out of bed and leave the house without a wash? nooo thank you!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 28, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			Being from Darlo myself i can vouch this isnt just this one school where parents rock up to school in thier PJ's

Ive seen some stuff on FB about people belittling the area where the school is, but i live on opposite side (and often viewed as the more affluent) side of town and i can guarentee there's at least 1 mother every morning dropping thier sprogs off to school in PJ's. Does it happen in other towns?

IMO, i would never let myself or the mother of my children to do it. What does it teach them about daily hygiene? *Roll out of bed and leave the house without a wash?* nooo thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, well, guilty as charged there. I work from home and it is very rare that I wash/shower before I take my daughter to school. I do get dressed though!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Don't think I can ever remember myself or Missis T taking kids to Skool in my jimmys but have seen other mothers do it. Since. Not 20 yrs ago. I can kind of understand it being done occasionally and the green parka red Wellys mum does have a reason why. But to turn up at shows and parents evening. I don't understand. To not have a wash I don't understand. So yes I do think it is a countrywide issue.


----------



## freddielong (Jan 28, 2016)

This is what happens when you start letting standards drop, one minute your relaxing the dress code and lowering expectations the next minute your chatting to your kids teacher in your PJS and slippers, it's a slippery slope.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2016)

freddielong said:



			This is what happens when you start letting standards drop, one minute your relaxing the dress code and lowering expectations the next minute your chatting to your kids teacher in your PJS and slippers, it's a slippery slope.
		
Click to expand...

very true, at least its not jeans


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't agree with taking your kids to school in pj's or onesies at all but the standard of school or schools within a certain area is irrelevant as I've seen parents at my kids school which is private rock up in pj's or onesie's. To be it sets an example for your kids and this is just wrong imo.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Just having a bit of parallel thinking but would owt be said and would people's thoughts be differant if you turned up at your golf club in your Jim jams. Bet someone on here has. &#128513;


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 28, 2016)

I was in Dundee today and like Fish said earlier, it depends on what side of town or town!

Now that place is something else, if you ever wanted to see some inspirational sights then spend a day at Ninewells Hospital!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I was in Dundee today and like Fish said earlier, it depends on what side of town or town!

Now that place is something else, if you ever wanted to see some inspirational sights then spend a day at Ninewells Hospital!
		
Click to expand...

if you have been in that place mate you better get yourself checked out, you never know what you could have picket up


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 28, 2016)

Why are people so obsessed with taking kids to school. They cause a nightmare on the roads and have no consideration as to where they stop or park when they drop their little darlings off.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 28, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			if you have been in that place mate you better get yourself checked out, you never know what you could have picket up

Click to expand...

The guy in the wheel chair supporting a broken leg and wearing a dog chain that was clipped to a prison warden was a stoater, jakey mongs.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 29, 2016)

Daughter #3 teaches at an inner city school, where 75% attendance is a minor miracle. To quote, "I don't care what the parents wear as long as the kids turn up. At least if they are school I might be able to make a difference."

It was especially sad at Christmas time hearing stories of children who didn't want to break up for the hols as at least the school was warm and no one shouts at you all day...


----------



## hovis (Jan 29, 2016)

Pajamas outside the house is just pure chav fever.   Put some cloths on for gods sake.   i put these people in the same category as the ones that let there children run around outside with no shoes on.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			Why are people so obsessed with taking kids to school. They cause a nightmare on the roads and have no consideration as to where they stop or park when they drop their little darlings off.
		
Click to expand...

Ummm, because my kids i walk to school are 8,6 and 3 (nursery for the last one at the school) 3 roads to cross, 1KM. Would you let those 3 walk on their own??! really??!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			The guy in the wheel chair supporting a broken leg and wearing a dog chain that was clipped to a prison warden was a stoater, jakey mongs.
		
Click to expand...

i was on a night out in Broughty ferry with some golfing friends, one of them has a house there. we were approached by some women in this particular bar and they made a bee line of one of the guys who happens to be incredibly wealthy and good looking (his house) chatting away with them they mentioned they were nurses at Ninewells. no idea why he happened to have it but, he produced a surgical type face mask out of his pocket an put it on. pissed the nurses right off ,but  was hilarious.


----------



## Spartacus (Jan 29, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			Why are people so obsessed with taking kids to school. They cause a nightmare on the roads and have no consideration as to where they stop or park when they drop their little darlings off.
		
Click to expand...

To protect them from the sick paedophile predators our laws fail to protect them from.

Are you one of old moaning fats who complains when their driveway is momentarily blocked yet don't own a car?


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 29, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Ummm, because my kids i walk to school are 8,6 and 3 (nursery for the last one at the school) 3 roads to cross, 1KM. Would you let those 3 walk on their own??! really??!
		
Click to expand...

No, I would walk with them.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 29, 2016)

Spartacus said:



			To protect them from the sick paedophile predators our laws fail to protect them from.

Are you one of old moaning fats who complains when their driveway is momentarily blocked yet don't own a car?
		
Click to expand...

No, are you one of the idle fats who parks illegally to drop of your kids


----------



## Spartacus (Jan 29, 2016)

Illegally on zig zags or perfectly legal on any other unmarked road? 

Not all folk can walk with their kids. Are you retired, live within a stones throw of a school or are the stay at home dad?

Your original post didn't mention you walked them.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 29, 2016)

And yet another thread descends into petty name calling and behaviour usually associated with primary school aged kids......


----------



## Spartacus (Jan 29, 2016)

Where?

Don't make things up.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 30, 2016)

When this was raised on Question a time the other night, it was concerning to see those who admitted to wearing PJ's out of the house (including an MP) blamed it on being a mum and too busy. When did motherhood become an excuse for shoddy behaviour? 
Another thing I noticed was this seems to be pretty much a female thing. I think a bloke would get some strange looks if he was shopping in Tesco in his pj's.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 30, 2016)

Now obviously I started this thread and am at a bit of a loss to understand why some mums do. Like ave said, can understand some mums doin it in the morning, but parents evening and Crimbo plays. Nope can't get me head around that. 

however, last night my lad got home from work late and asked me if I could drop him and a pal off at the pub. So at 20.30 in my scruffy Jim jams and coat I dropped him off at said pub. Does it make me a bad dad. &#128513;


----------



## Spartacus (Jan 30, 2016)

No but it makes you a chavy tramp!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 30, 2016)

Spartacus said:



			No but it makes you a chavy tramp!


Click to expand...

Look at me, gone all posh &#129299;


----------



## Tashyboy (May 6, 2016)

Just having a quick look at the local news and came along this

First this morning a primary school in Sutton-in-Ashfield has sent out a warning to parents about not picking up their children from school after they have been drinking or smoking cannabis.

you could not make it up.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 6, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Just having a quick look at the local news and came along this

First this morning a primary school in Sutton-in-Ashfield has sent out a warning to parents about not picking up their children from school after they have been drinking or smoking cannabis.

you could not make it up.

Click to expand...

Amazing , I didn't know they let kids smoke and drink at school.:rofl:


----------



## Rooter (May 6, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Just having a quick look at the local news and came along this

First this morning a primary school in Sutton-in-Ashfield has sent out a warning to parents about not picking up their children from school after they have been drinking or smoking cannabis.

you could not make it up.

Click to expand...

well thats mine walking home alone then...


----------



## Tashyboy (May 6, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Amazing , I didn't know they let kids smoke and drink at school.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Extra curriculum activities in Notts.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 6, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Extra curriculum activities in Notts.

Click to expand...

Same here, they're actually filming Transpotting 2 using a housing scheme and a pub in Bellshill, I don't think they'll be short of extras


----------



## ger147 (May 6, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Same here, they're actually filming Transpotting 2 using a housing scheme and a pub in Bellshill, I don't think they'll be short of extras 

Click to expand...

I didn't know they were doing up Bellshill...


----------



## williamalex1 (May 6, 2016)

ger147 said:



			I didn't know they were doing up Bellshill...
		
Click to expand...

You'll see on your next visit, its nearly as good as Cumbernauld now


----------

